# Starblazer Exterior door seal



## marki (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone know how to soften the solid rubber door seals on the Autocruise Starblazer 2005 or where replacement seals can be bought.
Regards
Mark


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Seals plus direct do all sorts of seals we use them for caravan windows and door seals havnt had to replace a motorhome one yet but they will send you samples.
kev


----------

